
Buffett predicts the Dow will hit 1M and that may actually be pessimistic - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/09/21/dow-1-million-warren-buffett-says-it-can-happen.html
======
pmiller2
Meh, that's only a CAGR of just over 3.87% over 100 years that he's talking
about. Nothing special.

Stocks also tend to split before they hit 4 digits, so this may never happen
anyway.

------
czbond
He said it over the course of 100 years time...

------
gingerbread-man
A more interesting question: which stocks will compose the Dow in 100 years
time?

